# In honor of Belle and General, plus to all Golden's on the Bridge



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very beautiful!!! I just posted on your other thread, but I am going to put some of the same things here. First, you are a wonderful mom both to your fur kids and to Lauren. She has impressed me with quite a few things she has said. You have raised a good girl. After I saw you lost General I said "Oh no not General too!" Then I immediately thought of Lauren and one of your previous posts. She said "Belle needed him". She is a very smart girl and I bet you will be asking her more questions about how to cope with all this. My bet is that Lauren will be your rock!!! Very sorry again to all three of you! Thoughts will be with you all!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing more of Belle and General's story and the bright light by your side, Lauren. I definitely love your idea about raising money and making more people aware of cancer in our kids. Would love to be a part of something when you are ready. I received a letter in the mail from the Oncologist that saw Di. She coordinates an annual walk for cancer in cats and dogs. Unfortunately, it will be the day before we leave. This is definitely an area that need more light shown upon. Sending continued prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Your daughter is such a wise young lady! HUGS to your family--I just cannot imagine the emotional turmoil and pain of losing two precious family members so close together, to the same disease.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Beautifully written tribute to your furries. Your daughter deserves an extra big hug for her wisdom and maturity. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

Nath

What a beautiful post and what a wonderful daugher you have-she is a very sweet and wise girl!!

I just know in my heart that Belle and General, as Lauren said:
"They would love to have another little sister and you to love another Golden in our family."


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

That was so beautiful.... You were lucky to have them, and they were lucky to have you. The relationship doesn't end.....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

A beautiful tribute to your golden angels. I am so sorry and know how painful a journey it is.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to your fur kids. Bless you and your family as you walk this path of grief. Your daughter is beyond wise..... I agree that children have a special link with all things spiritual that for us adults seem to have faded. I hope you continue to visit here and find support from doing so. And as Steve (Sharlin) says, " the reunion is guaranteed"


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a wonderful eulogy to your beloved furbabies. Your little girl is indeed wise. I was fortunate to have had the same youthful wisdom by my side when I was losing my Sam. 

The tears are flowing...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute, hard to read through the tears though. My heart goes out to you, I know your pain having lost my 15.5 year old boy in Feb. to cancer. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through having lost both Belle and General. 

I hope you will find comfort from the words of others at this time, I did when I lost my boy. 

You have been blessed with a very special daughter who is wise beyond her years.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for sharing such a lovely tribute. You made me smile through teary eyes, because Belle sounded like my Tesia in many ways. And General just sounded like a big teddy bear.

They were lucky to live in your pack.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

_Aloha Nui Loa Sweet Friends_


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

That is a beautiful tribute to Belle and General. I know how hard it is to loose two babies so close together. My Hunter passed in July and my Trapper in December. Very difficult. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

What a beautiful Rainbow Bridge picture of Belle and General!


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

*re: tribute to Belle and General*

Very beautiful, I can feel the love you had for them in every word.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Love like this is forever.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys! Steve, You know that I want that picture. So awesome...


----------



## simbaece (May 31, 2011)

goldens are precious.... i feel you. im so sorry for your loss. I really HOPE they can hear us even now.. I didnt have a chance to say goodbye to my best friend... i hope he hears me now...


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Bumping my story up to help those in recent loss. Been having tears for Reno and Oakley's parents, but the other new members who are hurting. Please feel free to reach out. My story mirrors your lost too!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you so much for keeping Oakley in your thoughts. This has been one of the longest weeks I have lived - I still cannot believe that any of this is real. Your tribute to Belle and General is beautiful. We are thinking of you. Carol


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you, must have been so terrible for you to lose both Belle and General 
they are always watching over you and your family!


----------

